
Ask HN: Why do posts start with 1 point? - mangeletti
I&#x27;ve always been curious about whether this was to inspire a positive feeling, or if there was some other reason.
======
bemmu
This way you don't need to decide whether to upvote your own post, because you
already did by default.

~~~
pvdebbe
...yet it doesn't count against your karma. Starting from zero would make more
sense for a true hacker.

